# Hello from Wasaga Beach , Ontario



## Payner (Sep 19, 2021)

Just wanted to say hello , new to this site . Spend most of my time refurbishing my machines and building attachments .
Bill


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 19, 2021)

The last time I was there was in '65.  I'm sure it's changed a lot since then!


----------



## Brent H (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome Bill!

I am just north of Barrie!


----------



## trlvn (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville.

Tell us a little about the machines you've refurbed!  We like pictures!

Craig


----------



## Canadium (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome aboard, enjoy your stay!

Born, raised, and educated  in the greater Hamilton area of Stoney Creek.


----------



## Chip Maker (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome from Peterborough.


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 20, 2021)

Welcome from Lyn,ON Bill.
I used to live in Wasaga, a little over 10 years ago before I retired from the army. We lived on 40th St S.


----------



## Payner (Sep 20, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Welcome Bill!
> 
> I am just north of Barrie!



Good to hear from you , where are you located ?
I have found a couple of fellows in the area that are interested in full size / model steam and IC engines.


----------



## Payner (Sep 20, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> Welcome from Lyn,ON Bill.
> I used to live in Wasaga, a little over 10 years ago before I retired from the army. We lived on 40th St S.



Hi . So you know the area , I'm on Sunnidale Rd. south .


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 20, 2021)

Payner said:


> Hi . So you know the area , I'm on Sunnidale Rd. south .


Absolutely. I drove that road for many years, every day, going in to the base.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 20, 2021)

@Payner : I am about 1/2 way between Barrie and Orillia just off Old Barrie Road (Oro).  You are about a 35 minute drive away.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 20, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Bill.


----------



## Hruul (Sep 20, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Payner (Sep 21, 2021)

D
[QUOTE="trlvn said:


> Welcome from Oakville.
> 
> Tell us a little about the machines you've refurbed!  We like pictures!
> 
> ...


----------

